# Questions regarding investment and permanent residence



## qworld (Jul 22, 2013)

*
I read today in the Journal Ad says:
I can get a permanent residence in Cyprus through the purchase of real estate
thats true or not?!!
*


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know what the situation is for Egyptians but certainly for certain nationalities this is true.
You need to spend at least €300.000 on a property.


----------



## qworld (Jul 22, 2013)

*



You need to spend at least €300.000 on a property.

Click to expand...

i read in this Ad : at least €150.000



I don't know what the situation is for Egyptians

Click to expand...

there is any website for know that or mail or firm or any information
*


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Non EU members have to spend at least €300.000 in Cyprus.
I believe some other countries such as Spain have much lower thresholds.
If you read that it is €150.000 in Cyprus the information is incorrect.


----------



## qworld (Jul 22, 2013)

*
okay there is any official website i want more details about cyprus and immigration or permanent residence
*


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

You could try [email protected]


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

This site seems to repeat the government information:

Cyprus Lawyers - Areti Charidemou & Associates LLC Law Firm - Cyprus Permanent Residence Permit

I have seen this information on the government website once but I can't find it again.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The information is on this lawyers site

Cyprus Lawyers - Areti Charidemou & Associates LLC Law Firm - Cyprus Permanent Residence Permit


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There seems to be an echo in here!!!!!

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Just to spell things out in short.

You must spend a minimum of €300.000 on property.
You must prove a legal income from outside Cyprus of at least €30.000 per year plus €5K for each dependant.
You must also deposit an amount in a Cypriot bank which must remain there for at least 5 years. I can't remeber the amount off hand but I think it is €30.000.
If you meet all of these criterior you can apply for residency.

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> There seems to be an echo in here!!!!!
> 
> Pete


Haha you beat me to it Pete


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica,

In your summary version:

I think you may mean €5000 for each dependent.

The bank deposit is €30,000 and must remain for 3 years.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lol yes I missed out the K after the 5.
Last we heard when we had chinese clients the €30K had to be left in a Cyprus bank for 5 years. Perhaps that has changed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

This is a situation in many Eu countries and not something that is seen with happy eyes from the EU parliament. In a way they sell residence permits to people with money.

Latvia want 100000.

Anders


----------



## qworld (Jul 22, 2013)

> Just to spell things out in short.
> 
> You must spend a minimum of €300.000 on property.
> You must prove a legal income from outside Cyprus of at least €30.000 per year plus €5K for each dependant.
> ...


*
Wow I'm shocked , I'm not going Read Journal again 
*


----------



## qworld (Jul 22, 2013)

> This is a situation in many Eu countries and not something that is seen with happy eyes from the EU parliament. In a way they sell residence permits to people with money.
> 
> Latvia want 100000.
> 
> Anders


Hahaha , my friend You make me feel like I will get residence with 300000 Cent
Anyway 
It seems that all countries difficult canada - newzealand - austrailia - EU Countries

I want to know if there is a good country in the European Union
I want a good country with good living costs - and friendly people, or at least polite people - good health system- not bad weather -Landscapes- thats all i want - And I can get a residence for € 150000
i don't read before about Latvia but if you have good comments about it tell me


----------

